# Centrino, Dual DVD!?



## BladeNeo (21. Januar 2005)

Moin,

ich brauche Tipps rund um das Thema Laptop.
Ich soll ein paar Laptops für Azubis beschaffen.
Wir sind Coder und nützen natürlich Office Anwendungen und Programmierumgebungen.

Nun bleiben mir ein paar Fragen offen.

1. Ich hab mich für Acer entschieden, da wir hier fast überall Acer einsetzen und es bis jetzt sehr gut läuft. Was haltet ihr von Acer? Qualität? Stabilität? 

2. Frage zu Intel Centrino. Ich bevorzuge auf jedenfall Intel Centrino (Flexibilität, Leise, Mobil u.s.w). Jedoch Frage ich mich, ist folgende CPU Banias oder Dothan?
Intel® Pentium® M 710 (1,4GHz/FSB400/2M)
Ich würde auf Dothan tippen wegen der L2-Cache (2MByte). Bin ich da richtig?

3. Ich komm immer mit diesen Brennerbegriffen durcheinander.. hab mal im Internet geschaut, will jedoch nochmal euch "Pro's" Fragen ^^ dann kann ich mir nämlich sicher sein. Was ist DVD-Dual (denke Brenner +/- oder doch bloß Lesegerät?), DVD Super-Multi? DVD/CD-RW Combo?

Ok, dass war's dann aber auch   
Hier noch die Acer- Seite, da sind die ganzen Begriffe nochmal verewigt:
ACER Preisliste


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Januar 2005)

Die Unterschiede der Prozessoren kannst du hier sehen
Klick 
Der Dothan ist die neuere CPU. 

Bei den Laufwerken ist es so:

DVD/CD-RW Combo: Ist ein DVD-Lesegerät mit integriertem CD-Brenner. Also kein DVD-Brenner

DVD-Dual: Brennt DVD +R(W)/-R(W) 

DVD Super-Multi: Kann neben DVD +R(W)/-R(W) auch zusätzlich noch DVD-RAM beschreiben


----------



## BladeNeo (21. Januar 2005)

Ok danke! Dann hab ich das richtig verstanden.

Was hälst du von Acer?


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Januar 2005)

Da kann ich dir leider nichts drüber sagen. Hatte noch keine Geräte von Acer


----------



## BladeNeo (21. Januar 2005)

Mit was für Geräten hast du Erfahrungen gemacht? Und welche?


----------



## Paule (21. Januar 2005)

In meinen Augen könnte das vielleicht auch heissen , dass er Dual-Layer DVDs abspielt, wenn da DVD-Dual steht.

MfG

Paule


----------



## BladeNeo (21. Januar 2005)

Ja das hab ich mir auch zuerst gedacht.. logischerweise .. DVD DUAL ließt DVD Layer.
Aber jetzt hab ich den Beweis, weil auf der Acer-Website stand nur "DVD DUAL", aber der gleiche Laptop hatte bei nem anderen auch die Bezeichnung, mit der dazugehörigen "wichtigen" Info:
DVD DUAL (ließt und brennt DVD-/+ CD-RW).


----------



## ppb (23. Januar 2005)

BladeNeo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok danke! Dann hab ich das richtig verstanden.
> 
> Was hälst du von Acer?



Ich arbeite mit einem Acer Aspire 1501LMi. Und ich muss sagen, ich hatte bisher eigentlich keine Probleme. AcerNotebooks sind meist sehr gut verarbeitet (Robustes gehäuse). Und sie haben ein sehr gutes PreisLeistungs-verhältnis. 

Kann ich nur Empfehlen.

MfG PPB


----------



## hpvw (23. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal einen Acer, das war noch zu Windows 3.11 Zeiten. Damals fand ich die nicht so gut verarbeitet, relativ schnell sind Plastikteile von der Klappmechanik abgebrochen. Aber das wird sich vermutlich genändert haben, also schenk dieser Aussage nicht so viel Beachtung. Acer hat schließlich einen ziemlich guten Ruf.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge Toshiba und vor allem Fujitsu Siemens. Frag' mich jetzt nicht mehr nach rationalen Gründen. Das ich mich intensiv zwecks Kauf damit beschäftigt habe ist auch schon ein Jahr her. Da landete ich letzendlich immer wieder auf den Seiten von Fujitsu Siemens (ging um einen Laptop für meinen Vater).
Abraten würde ich zum Beispiel von Gericom, alle die ich kenne, die zu Gericom gegriffen haben waren unzufrieden.

Soviel zu meinen persönlichen Meinungen zu einigen Herstellern, wo ich einfach mal behaupte, mir ein Urteil bilden zu können.

Ein Hinweis noch: Wenn ich programmiere freue ich mich über eine besonders hohe Auflösung, damit ich (Beispiel Eclipse) möglichst das Outline, den Code, die Tasks, das UML-Diagramm, die Konsole und vieles andere gleichzeitig sehen kann. Mittlerweile gibt es ja Laptops mit hohen Auflösungen. Da solltest Du vielleicht mal die Azubis fragen, ob sie besser mit einer etwas kleineren Schrift und hoher Auflösung arbeiten können oder ob sie große Schrift bevorzugen und dafür öfter irgendwo hinklicken, um Informationen zu sehen. Die meisten Entwicklungsumgebungen sind heute so aufgebaut, dass eine hohe Auflösung hilfreich ist. Aber da solltest Du denen vielleicht einfach mal über die Schulter schauen, wie das bei denen auf dem Rechner aussieht.

Gruß hpvw


----------

